# Yiddish: verklept



## chaya

can anyone tell me the meaning of VERKLEPT (Yiddish)  ?


----------



## Henryk

The word looks similar to the German "verklebt" which means "sticky". I might be totally off, though.


----------



## modus.irrealis

I thought it might be "verklempt" which is one of the Yiddish words that are well-known and (at least when used in English) means something like "overcome with emotion" or "extremely emotional." A Yiddish dictionary at http://www.yiddishdictionaryonline.com/ gives a similar definition if you choose "type a Yiddish word using English letters" and enter "verklempt" or "ferklempt."


----------



## chaya

Thank you Henryk and modus.irrealis.  It may be a case of 'mistaken identity'.  I wonder if 'verklept' /ferklept ' exists?  BEST WISHES FROM CHAYA


----------



## Haskol

Farklept (*פארקלעפט*) can mean "stuck", close to what Henryk suggested, but I believe it can also have the related meanings of "locked" or "trapped". I've also seen the sentence *די אויגען זענען פארקלעפט*, which I think means something like "one can no longer open their eyes".

There is also "farklapt" (*פארקלאפט*) which means "slammed shut" (as in a door after someone closes it forcefully).


----------

